#      (7) >   >   >   .    . 50-52

## _pr

*He* e c - cc  Ativ, e. Baoae, x a o e. paa 5000 .
 e.	
ae  e,  o ca   ce.
 -  , pep p c.   p.
  ae - ao p a aea.
E 2  .
  ,    , .    -          .
 - L ( 50-52,  81,5 ).

*2700*

----------

